
Government shutdown: TLS certificates not renewed, many websites are down - jmsflknr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/government-shutdown-tls-certificates-not-renewed-many-websites-are-down/
======
smitop
HSTS errors can be bypassed on Chrome by entering "thisisunsafe", if anyone
wants to bypass these HSTS errors. Of course you probably shouldn't have to
this: it _is_ unsafe.

